# Comment modifiez mon adresse Dropbox



## Tatou (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

L'adresse enregistrée pour ma Dropbox n'existe plus.  Depuis plus d'une semaine, j'essaye de procéder, en suivant exactement la procédure de l'aide en ligne, au remplacement de cette adresse qui n'existe plus, par une adresse valide. Cela semble impossible : j'ai bien accès à tous les paramètres de mon compte que je peux modifier, *sauf l'adresse  électronique*! Chaque fois que je rentre la nouvelle adresse, un message s'affiche m'enjoignant : *reconnectez-vous ici*.

Impossible de leur adresser un mail car je suis systématiquement renvoyée sur l'aide en ligne.
Suis-je obligée de supprimer cette Dropbox et d'en créer une nouvelle ? 

D'avance merci pour votre aide et vos conseils.


----------



## lappartien (21 Avril 2012)

je crois que tas qqch la dessus sur debuter sur mac ou rhino mac.je crois que cest debuter sur mac.


----------

